# Applescript connaitre l'IP locale



## SeraphinLampion (14 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir, avez vous passé un bon dimanche? Moi je merdoie depuis le millieu d'apres-midi.
Comment accéder à l'adresse de la passerelle internet, (ou même l'adresse IP locale) depuis un script Apple?
J'ai essayé de récupérer la sortie de la commande ifconfig, mais
il y a trop de lignes pour que j'arriveà isoler l'adresse IP
même si j'y arrivais, je pense aue ça ne marcherait pas sur un poste qui n'est pas administrateur.
Il y a surement un moyen plus simple, mais j'ai laissé "Apple script for dummies" au bureau. (connaissez vous un livre mieux?)

Tout ça c'est pour connecter au démarrage au serveur de fichier: il y a un serveur DHCP (qui fait aussi passerelle, c'est une FritzBox) qui donne l'adresse qu'il veut au serveur de fichier (et pas moyen de lui dire de réserver telle adresse IP pour le serveur de fichier). Pour une connexion automatique au dit serveur, je vais prendre l'adresse de la station cliente, et ajouter ou retrancher 1 au troisième octet de l'adresse, jusqu'à ce que je trouve le serveur, et aprés je monte le volume. Peut etre avez vous une solution moins tordue???


----------



## Zeusviper (14 Janvier 2007)

SeraphinLampion a dit:


> J'ai essayé de récupérer la sortie de la commande ifconfig, mais
> il y a trop de lignes pour que j'arriveà isoler l'adresse IP


par ex : 
ifconfig en0 | grep "inet " |awk '{print $2}'




SeraphinLampion a dit:


> Tout ça c'est pour connecter au démarrage au serveur de fichier: il y a un serveur DHCP (qui fait aussi passerelle, c'est une FritzBox) qui donne l'adresse qu'il veut au serveur de fichier (et pas moyen de lui dire de réserver telle adresse IP pour le serveur de fichier). Pour une connexion automatique au dit serveur, je vais prendre l'adresse de la station cliente, et ajouter ou retrancher 1 au troisième octet de l'adresse, jusqu'à ce que je trouve le serveur, et aprés je monte le volume. Peut etre avez vous une solution moins tordue???



il ne peut pas réserver une adresse mais ton serveur de fichier doit pouvoir en demander une spécifique non?
mais sinon oui ta solution me parait bien tordue!
tu pourrai faire du reroutage à partir de ta box vers ton serveur de fichier par ex et dc te connecter a ta passerelle pour tt.
et sinon c quoi comme partage? ca ne peut se voir via le "dossier" 'Réseau' ?


----------



## tatouille (14 Janvier 2007)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4108246&postcount=13

NetworkInterface


----------



## SeraphinLampion (14 Janvier 2007)

Merci Zeusviper Pour la super commande unix, je vais essayer...
"il ne peut pas r&#233;server une adresse mais ton serveur de fichier doit pouvoir en demander une sp&#233;cifique non?"
C'est vrai, mais tu oublies le principe Shadok: pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqu&#233;. 
" tu pourrai faire du reroutage &#224; partir de ta box vers ton serveur de fichier par ex et dc te connecter a ta passerelle pour tt."
Je ne sais pas faire, mais j'apprends tous les jours. Je vais &#233;tudier la question
"C'est quoi comme partage?"
C'est un partage windows, je n'ai jamais eu l'id&#233;e de regarder si on peut le voir du dossier r&#233;seau. Je regarderai &#231;a au bureau.
Merci tatouille, c'est un script shell, je n'ai pas encore l'habitude mais ca va venir.


----------

